# bryopsis



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, I've definitely got a full blown outbreak of bryopsis in my Edge tank. Scaled back my feedings and did a 50% WC last night. Couldn't find a lettuce nudibranch anywhere and same with a sea hare. I went to Ocean Aquatics and they told me nothing eats bryopsis. I was told to up my PH (steady at 8 from day one) and check to see if magnesium is low and alkalinity level as well. All this would prevent future outbreaks, but in order to kill what i have, I would have to black out my tank for 10 days. I plan to do this tomorrow night and bring them a water sample to test. They say the corals I have (zoos, mushrooms, rics ans frogspawn) and clownfish and fire shrimp and tube anenome will be fine...hope so...


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've "heard" a heavy dosing with Kent marine magnesium kills it.
go google it. it's been well documented by ppl.
I just haven't tried it. 
hey where are you, I'm at nanaimo and 22nd. 
I got a sea hare but not sure if it eats bryopsis. 
and it's pretty big. might bulldoze your little edge.


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

i've read that too about the Kent Magnesium. If this blackout doesn't kill it, then that'll be my next option. I'm just leery of dosing in such a small tank. I'm between Kamloops and Penticton on 28th. Howdy neighbor!!! Yeah, a large sea hare would wreak havoc in this little edge, thanks for the thought though...


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is some other ways of getting rid of it.

Bryopsis: A Common Pest in Aquaria: An unsightly, green alga that herbivores dislike to eat. | Suite101.com


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

day 9 of total tank blackout. Bryopsis is still there, but noticeably faded in color. I think I will have to extend the blackout until 2 full weeks...had my first casualty of this war today...an Astrea snail didn't make it. The corals are all closed up and the sand is unbelievably white again. Still looking for a lettuce nudibranch...maybe I will have to dose magnesium...


----------

